

Show HN: 2048 with shareable replays - neotek
http://sdmtr.github.io/2048/

======
midgetjones
Very nice! Now I can avoid all the accusations of cheating :)

Just did it in 956:

    
    
        j$5!%Q!10<$',%354$,3'Q0<=01Q43!<4P$0$1WQ4#-$$!UQ1T$=03<4550T4<4$3!Q-4!S$T!-1343S3%5$3%1#U05'!!<,$$Q,=4'1'1Q1'10#-$1 ,1<P%%P,1!30%10-=T135%4=4Q$3443'3T0'$< 14T3#%'U4<P4%5P\470455QT4%-!%=5!#1'%$'3,3Q1%13$1'4<3$W%#!3SQ03153' 111=344%0%U$-%-/U10741455%11%Q$S,%1'5==4,Q$!1U$QTQ4QQ\$-$1!1540#5$QQ$1%54=,1$3T4P44-1S-$,1%#%<Q,/%a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m956

~~~
neotek
Actually it can make it easier to cheat in a sense - if you make a bad move
you can just replay the current game until a few moves before, stop the
replay, and keep playing :)

Incidentally, I like the corner tactic you used, that's what I do as well.

~~~
midgetjones
You see, I'm way too trusting because that didn't even enter my mind.

I watched your game - I could see you were doing the same thing but Tetris
style, so it still made my brain hurt a bit. The best thing I learned was to
keep your big number row full at all costs so that it doesn't stand a chance
of getting polluted with a small number.

------
neotek
I'm seriously addicted to this game, and wanted to be able to share replays
with some similarly affected friends, so I bodged together a replay system
that records moves and tiles as you play and mungs all the numbers together to
make a string you can copy and paste.

I'd love to hear suggestions for how to further compress the data, or make the
codes look nicer. I also can't figure out why the game no longer works on iOS
since I don't know how to debug javascript in mobile Safari.

Anyway, here's an example of a winning replay in 951 moves:

    
    
        jI6:9F5FF9F9K5F9FMF9F9F9F9FK9[FYZFF99FW]9F9F7JEE9F9F96FYIY6JJJ99FKN5:9:9:[FK9[E6F99F9FFEF9VIKM9F9MNZ>KE99MNOZ6E9>NJ9FUIN;YNWZWN69F99:GF;6FM>N?WNF9VJJ96F9N[[F9:FMVNM5F;FEY:KGKY9FEY:F5F95N:FF9;MOMJJKK_KNEKE9F9V:;FKKGF9F9F9NJKK9NN_:9F6FM9F5K_N^K_?[FMOW^VN6FGIM::F9F9F9F9F9F9VZ=NFEMYVJ[:IEEE[Z[=F[>K=WZNFM[O[G[WVF[JGNFFYO5a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m951

